# firefighter job calgary airport



## julie rg (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all,

new to the forum and have applied and in the processes to move to Canada.
please could you advice i am currently working as a firefighter at our local airport and have been there for 5 years now. i am interested in applying for a job at Calgary Airport can any one help?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, 

I do not have any personal experiecne that may help you but the following link would be a good start. Calgary airport is serviced by The City of Calgary Fire Department. http://www.calgary.ca/portal/server...ecialized+Services/Aircraft+Firefighting+.htm
This provides recruitment details
The City of Calgary: Selection Process


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

julie rg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> new to the forum and have applied and in the processes to move to Canada.
> please could you advice i am currently working as a firefighter at our local airport and have been there for 5 years now. i am interested in applying for a job at Calgary Airport can any one help?


Guess what? I was just visiting The City of Calgary's website and they are looking for firefighters... am not sure if this is for airport. Please go to: 

The City of Calgary: Career Opportunities


----------

